# Помогите, плиз, грыжа L5-S1 с иннервацией нерва



## almas (2 Янв 2017)

Я получила описание моих МРТ снимков ( снимки здесь, в этой теме https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26125/page-3)

Написано следующее. L5/S1 изменение высоты диска с выпячиванием, и легкой иннервацией нерва S1 билатерально, с обеих сторон. Возможно, ухудшение по сравнению с прошлым годом.Отсутствие изменений по типу Модика ( они были, 1 степень в прошлом году). L4/L5 выпячивание диска с легкой иннервацией нерва L5 с обеих сторон ( в прошлом году нерв не был задет). Нет следов спондиолиза.

Сорри за текст, перевожу с норвежского. 
Мой врач, который получил заключение отказывается отправлять меня к нейрохирургу для консультации. А мне очень страшно, у меня немеет нога и задница. Может ли с такими грыжами развиться синдром конского хвоста? Почему стало хуже, ведь я занимаюсь. И мог ли Модик просто исчезнуть? Я делала мрт в том же центре на той же аппаратуре. Просто разные врачи писали заключение.

Помогите плиз, мне очень страшно.


----------



## almas (2 Янв 2017)

в прошлом году в заключении было написано, что S1 задет только слева. получается что? чо пролапс увеличивается???


----------



## натач (2 Янв 2017)

Надо успокоиться. Если не посылают к нейрохирургу,  уже хорошо. Было бы плохо, направили.


----------



## almas (2 Янв 2017)

Натач тут до последнего не посылают, пока ноги не откажут


----------



## натач (2 Янв 2017)

Да, у нас также, если в государственой медицине. Другой врач описывал. Нужно, что-бы ренгенолог на форуме посмотрел или врач умеющий снимки читать. Не надо спешить на операцию.  И главное успокойтесь.

А в Москву не сможете прилететь? У меня подруга из Лондона летает даже зубы лечить и вообще все.


----------



## almas (3 Янв 2017)

мне реально сложно уехать, тем более надолго. к сожалению


----------



## натач (3 Янв 2017)

almas написал(а):


> мне реально сложно уехать, тем более надолго. к сожалению


Ну, тогда ждем мнения врачей на форуме. Берегите себя.


----------



## конст2013 (3 Янв 2017)

almas написал(а):


> Натач тут до последнего не посылают, пока ноги не откажут


Это в бесплатной медецине.В комерческой всё наоборот ищут повод чтобы отправить на операцию.


----------



## almas (3 Янв 2017)

натач написал(а):


> Ну, тогда ждем мнения врачей на форуме. Берегите себя.


спасибо. Понимаю, что праздники, но очень надеюсь, что ответят


----------



## натач (28 Янв 2017)

almas написал(а):


> спасибо. Понимаю, что праздники, но очень надеюсь, что ответят


Как дела? Как себя чувствуете?


----------



## almas (28 Янв 2017)

хорошо. а вот врачи мне так и не ответили


----------



## Tigresss (29 Янв 2017)

А Вы сами напишите им, попросите заглянуть.

Только непонятно, а чего Вы не в старой теме написали, а создали новую?


----------



## almas (30 Янв 2017)

там я тоже писала, и в личку им писала


----------

